# My Photography Newbie Blog - IBoughtACamera.Com



## MikeBookPro (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, since I am going crazy ordering a bunch of photo gear, I thought it'd be cool to throw up a blog to share what I learn, some photos (once my stuff gets here!), etc.  It isn't much, but I'm going to keep it updated regularly.

Anyway, the link is iboughtacamera.com.  If you get a chance to check it out, let me know what you think.

Thanks!
Mike


----------

